# esc guys. i need help



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

hey
im a die hard nitro head with a slash. i have the velineon brushless kit in it.
the esc went out the first week. traxxas did replace it. then about 3 months later and no more than 15 packs run through it it is burned out again.getting tired of this quick.

whats a decent esc to use with the velineon motor? as you can see i dont use it much but i do race it once in awhile. any sugestions on a decent esc. dont want to spend a fortune on one. less than $100 if possible. thanks.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I wok in a hobby shop give me a call we can help yah out 

904 284 9888


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Here is a link to Novak's web page where you can pick up remanufactured esc's for cheap. A reman XBR is only $69 and it comes with a warranty.

http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/RMF+Brushless+ESCs/135.0.1.1.7521.26354.0.0.0

:thumbsup:*


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Steve you can call me now if you want I am just talking with Mike 
I got a few GTB's I can sell you 
Are you going to come up to Saint Ignace Sunday 
I can hook you up either way 

What did traxxas say was wrong with it the first time 
LMK


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

gns, u got pm mr


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

tttttt


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Steve you can call me now if you want I am just talking with Mike
> I got a few GTB's I can sell you
> Are you going to come up to Saint Ignace Sunday
> I can hook you up either way
> ...


hey cassey
no the did not say what was wrong. just gave me a new one.
are these good esc's can they run both brushed and brushless?
and use lipos? im electric eliterit bad 

thanks 
steve


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I know alot of people us the Mamba max esc with the VXL.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

rustytraxx said:


> I know alot of people us the Mamba max esc with the VXL.


or even the sidewinder


----------



## shaunsmaxx (Dec 4, 2004)

I ran the mamba max with the vxl in my slash and loved it. 3s lipo and great runtimes. It really only needs 2s and was still awesome. Not alot of heat issues either.

Shaun


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Seriously, if you burned out two of these, consider the possibility that, as a nitro guy, you are doing something wrong or have something set up wrong with your slash. You should get help in person from someone that can go over the car and check it out, maybe watch you drive it, rather than asking on the internet.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Steve what are your gearing the slash at ? My VXL was temperamental also but never burned up. I am currently using 2 LRP's and 2 Losi's. I like the Losi because of the USB programming but the LRP's kick some amps also


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Also if you are consider racing more at like BFG and Proving grounds look into a sensored system to run in the 13.5 classes. The VXL and Mamba system will not fit into the stock and super stock classes.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

thanks JJ
i just bought a gtb with 17.5 ss


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome  I love the novak SS motors. Those things are so smooth!!!!
Are you running that in your slash ? Or do I see a stadium truck in the near feature?


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

JJohnston said:


> Awesome  I love the novak SS motors. Those things are so smooth!!!!
> Are you running that in your slash ? Or do I see a stadium truck in the near feature?


mayby both lol slash for now


----------

